# Mercury 100 Hours Maintenance expected costs



## Guest (Jun 8, 2018)

If I remember correctly plan on 3-4 hrs labor plus parts. This should include a compression check, water pump, gear lube, sync n link check/adjust, fuel filter, fuel water separator, de carbon, spark plugs, grease all fittings, check tnt fluid level, and I always pull the steering cable and clean n re grease, and pull prop and remove fishing line/ grease shaft.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

~400


----------



## labbe11 (Oct 30, 2016)

Boatbrains, thanks for the summary on what to expect from a service perspective. The one shop that I did make contact with today summed it up about the same as you, but my first quote from them was in the $500-$600 range. I thought that was pretty high compared to what a few buddies at work have paid to have their Yamaha's serviced.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2018)

Labbe11, it depends on shop rate and if they go by flat rate book. I can do the service in 2hrs but I believe the book calls for 3-4. If they are charging by the book and shop rate is $100 hr once you add in parts and consumables that brings it up to $500. How cheap are they getting they’re Yamaha’s serviced?


----------



## labbe11 (Oct 30, 2016)

They are telling me in the $300 range. The shop that I talked to today also plans to water test the boat after the service. Not sure if that is standard or not. 

I'm no mechanic and this boat was a significant investment for me right now so I want to make sure that I take care of it the best I can, I just don't want to get taken to the cleaners either. 

I appreciate all your feedback, it's what makes these forums awesome!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

None of it is rocket science. Buy a book on your motor and YouTube it. You'll save lots of money and know it was done right. Also lots of help from this site.


----------

